# Using "Facturacao MonoPosto"



## callumblackwood (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone used or know how to use the Program "Facturacao MonoPosto" We were advised to get it for our business as it is recognised by the governement and fiscal etc.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance,

Callum.


----------

